# Free Kindle Bibles



## JML (Feb 9, 2011)

Just received my Kindle today. I was wanting to find some different versions of the Bible. I see that the ESV and HCSB are free on Amazon. Are there free copies of the KJV, NKJV, or NASB?


----------



## Skyler (Feb 9, 2011)

You can get a free copy of the KJV from Project Gutenberg. I don't believe the NKJV and NASB are available for free at the moment.

Bible/King James Version - Gutenberg


----------



## baron (Feb 9, 2011)

If you just keep checking the Amazon Kindle store daily you will find a KJV sooner or later. Some of the KJV are not searchable though. I found Concise Matthew Henry Bible Commentary With Built in KJV Bible for free back before christmas. Now I think they want $6.95. You have to keeping going to Go to...and then cover and then page up to Index and then select which book of the Bible you want. But I have a KJV plus Matthew Henry's Commentary.

But as of the new year there have not been many good free book's from the Reformed view.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 10, 2011)

Sadly, a lot of the free KJV's that I've looked at have had very poor formating, making them disappointing to work with in comparison to the physical book. But I'm interested to know if anybody's found a good format of the KJV for the Kindle.


----------



## KMK (Feb 10, 2011)

baron said:


> But as of the new year there have not been many good free book's from the Reformed view.



And we probably won't see them again until next Christmas. Amazon's strategy sure worked though. The Kindle was the best selling online item last Christmas.


----------



## JML (Feb 10, 2011)

Considering that formatting and browsing seem to be some big issues with different Kindle Bibles, which Kindle Bible have you found to be the easiest to use (regardless of version)?


----------



## Christopher88 (Feb 10, 2011)

John Lanier said:


> Considering that formatting and browsing seem to be some big issues with different Kindle Bibles, which Kindle Bible have you found to be the easiest to use (regardless of translation)?



ESV bible is pretty good. I still carry my pocket ESV around, by far a real bible is easier to pull up and read.


----------



## JML (Feb 10, 2011)

Sonny said:


> ESV bible is pretty good. I still carry my pocket ESV around, by far a real bible is easier to pull up and read.



Thanks. Got the ESV for free. Hoping the NASB or NKJV will eventually be a freebie too.


----------



## baron (Feb 10, 2011)

KMK said:


> And we probably won't see them again until next Christmas. Amazon's strategy sure worked though. The Kindle was the best selling online item last Christmas.



Amazon was not the one deciding what to give away. Those free book's were provided by the publisher or distributor. This is what i've been told on the discussion boards. But holding to a conspiracy theroy I agree, for they sure did sell a lot of Kindles.


----------



## FenderPriest (Feb 10, 2011)

Sonny said:


> John Lanier said:
> 
> 
> > Considering that formatting and browsing seem to be some big issues with different Kindle Bibles, which Kindle Bible have you found to be the easiest to use (regardless of translation)?
> ...



I agree. The ESV is my translation of choice, but the Kindle edition is by far the easiest to use.


----------

